# MES Window Cleaning Made Easy



## roadkill cafe (Jun 16, 2013)

I know this has been mentioned by folks in other threads but I am here to bare witness. I've tried just about all of the suggestions I've seen posted here on how to "easily" clean the inside of the MES window. Most work good, some better than others. Unfortunately, being in South Florida, I don't have a fireplace or wood stove to use Bear's wood ash method which sounds the cheapest.

What I have found that works the BEST (for me at least) without ANY chemicals is a bucket of hot/warm water and the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. I just did the window on my MES 40 which has been sitting since a Mother's Day smoke and you couldn't see through it at all. The crud was baked on and holding tighter than a tick to a hound (or a Wall Street banker to a dollar, whichever you prefer). Broke out the Magic Eraser and in just a few minutes it was like new. I wanted to try this nifty sponge as I just don't care for the idea of using any chemicals on the inside of my box. I'm sure glad I did. They are fairly inexpensive at Wally World for a 2 pack (won't get more than one use out of one). Give it a try!!

Steve                            













Mr. Clean Magic Eraser.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Good idea. thank

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

_holding tighter than a tick to a hound, or a Wall Street banker to a dollar_

Now that describes it and it's funny to boot.......


----------



## ajbert (Jun 16, 2013)

Nothing against the OP or anyone else that has one of the smokers with the windowed door, but what is the purpose of the window?  I have a buddy that has one and asked the same question.

His answer?  I can see the meat getting smoked for the first hour or so.  For some reason, I still don't understand???


----------



## themule69 (Jun 17, 2013)

AJBert said:


> Nothing against the OP or anyone else that has one of the smokers with the windowed door, but what is the purpose of the window?  I have a buddy that has one and asked the same question.
> 
> His answer?  I can see the meat getting smoked for the first hour or so.  For some reason, I still don't understand???


At the end of any smoke. I can still see Through my window. I use a AMNPS for smoke.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2013)

I can usually see the meat through my MES window through the whole smoke, unless it gets covered with condensation, but then later in the smoke it clears up again.

I never have to open the door to see how my meat or AMNPS is doing. Also sometimes I just love to stand there and gaze at the beautiful meat. Try that without a window.

Bear


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 17, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I can usually see the meat through my MES window through the whole smoke, unless it gets covered with condensation, but then later in the smoke it clears up again.
> 
> I never have to open the door to see how my meat or AMNPS is doing. Also sometimes I just love to stand there and gaze at the beautiful meat. Try that without a window.
> 
> Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 17, 2013)

I've only used my mes twice now (chicken, and then ribs) but I'm guessing the feeling I got watching that meat change colors, and drip wonderful juices is the same kind of joy women talk about when they speak of the autumn color change here in the Midwest, or possibly a California, ocean sunset. IDK, maybe I'm digging to deep... Could have been the case of beer I had while smoking them ribs. Then again, maybe it's just that damn sweet!! You make the call.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 27, 2013)

Bear, you must have a VERY SPECIAL edition of the window MES because mine is completely covered with condensation/gook (not the VC kind)/black crud after every smoke.  I'm using it a lot for pulled pork, chicken, and brisket and it ALWAYS is blacked out after 7 hours except for the chicken, which only takes about 1 1/2 hours.  I keep the vent wide open, never open the door, and don't use any water in the pan.  Mine is the new model with the controls at the front.

I rue the day I spent the extra money for the window, which is a great gimmick but totally useless IMHO.  I, as of now, refuse to clean the darn window 2 or 3 times a week.  Maybe a tear off, like in NASCAR???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   There has to be something that doesn't result in this black spot of gunk on my driveway that looks like I park an old Harley over there.  Just a total waste of time and effort!

Maybe if you use it only once a month, you could put up with the mess but not every other day!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> Bear, you must have a VERY SPECIAL edition of the window MES because mine is completely covered with condensation/gook (not the VC kind)/black crud after every smoke.  I'm using it a lot for pulled pork, chicken, and brisket and it ALWAYS is blacked out after 7 hours except for the chicken, which only takes about 1 1/2 hours.  I keep the vent wide open, never open the door, and don't use any water in the pan.  Mine is the new model with the controls at the front.
> 
> I rue the day I spent the extra money for the window, which is a great gimmick but totally useless IMHO.  I, as of now, refuse to clean the darn window 2 or 3 times a week.  Maybe a tear off, like in NASCAR???
> 
> ...


LOL--No, just a regular MES 40 (two year old model).

I clean it before every use---Takes me 2 to 3 minutes.

Sometimes it gets covered with condensation, and I can only see through the glass near the edges, but later in the smoke it usually dries up, and just leaves a lot of little brown spots. My old MES 30 didn't have a window, and I would never want to go back to that.

Bear


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 27, 2013)

I believe you, Bear.  Mine just gets worse and worse as the day goes on.  Never goes back to dried up stuff.  Looks more like creosote.  Maybe it has something to do with the different paths of circulation between the models.  I've smoked with apple, oak, and plum.  All have the same result.  That's strange as heck. 

Cleaning the window on my mess takes about at least a half hour of nasty work.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2013)

tj, evening..... are you old enough to remember the Farrah Fawcett poster ??? The one where beads of water covered her body ???   Put that in the window and forget cleaning it....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....

Dave


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 27, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> tj, evening..... are you old enough to remember the Farrah Fawcett poster ??? The one where beads of water covered her body ???   Put that in the window and forget cleaning it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, I'm 70 so I remember Farrah Fawcett in diapers............ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Well, not really but that's a great idea!  I'm sure I can think of quite a few different ones.  hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 27, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> I believe you, Bear.  Mine just gets worse and worse as the day goes on.  Never goes back to dried up stuff.  Looks more like creosote.  Maybe it has something to do with the different paths of circulation between the models.  I've smoked with apple, oak, and plum.  All have the same result.  That's strange as heck.
> 
> Cleaning the window on my mess takes about at least a half hour of nasty work.


Hey TJ, like I was saying at the beginning of this thread, I know the pain it is to clean that window. Try the Mr.Clean Magic Eraser. They'll make short work of it.

Steve


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 27, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Hey TJ, like I was saying at the beginning of this thread, I know the pain it is to clean that window. Try the Mr.Clean Magic Eraser. They'll make short work of it.
> 
> Steve


Yea, I was leaving that as an option until you said you needed a new one every time.  I'd use 3 a week at the rate I'm trying to feed the troops!  I did find that Westley's BleachWhite for tires works good as does my wife's oven cleaner but I have to agree with you that I don't like the idea of spraying nasty chemicals into and around where food will shortly go.  I may still give your idea a try.  We have some of those pads already.  I can't envision doing this in the middle of winter out in the driveway though. I'm tending toward the Farrah Fawcett idea.


----------



## tromaron (Jun 27, 2013)

Rubbing alcohol and a few paper towels cleans it right up.  Works best right after the smoke, while the smoker's still warm.


----------



## travisb (Jun 28, 2013)

I love the magic erasers. I just get a portion of them wet and use part of it. I've probably been using the same one for the last 5 cleanings I've done, and it works like a charm.


----------



## overground (Jun 28, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> I believe you, Bear.  Mine just gets worse and worse as the day goes on.  Never goes back to dried up stuff.  Looks more like creosote.  Maybe it has something to do with the different paths of circulation between the models.  I've smoked with apple, oak, and plum.  All have the same result.  That's strange as heck.
> 
> Cleaning the window on my mess takes about at least a half hour of nasty work.


Bear is using the AMNPS for smoke. Are you? If not, that is the difference.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 28, 2013)

While I can appreciate your aversion to putting chemicals into your smoker, here are a few things to consider.

Do you (or your SO) ever clean the oven in the kitchen?  What about the pots and pans?  The dishes and silverware?  I daresay you use a good many rather potent products in that environment to achieve cleanliness and the absence of disease; so I don't understand a different rule for the MES.

Some months back I asked about cleaning the window on my MES 40.  I had used Dawn but wasn't happy.  Then someone (CRS prevents me recalling the name for proper credit) suggested Simple Green.  Whoever it was (my apologies) said that they used it all the time in a drug lab because it is supremely non-toxic while being an excellent cleaner.  I've used it ever since, but I clean with old newspaper then with paper towels.  I don't know if there is any abrasive in the Magic Eraser - or any other sponge - but I would be more concerned about abrading the glass than the chemical nature of Simple Green.

Just my 2¢ worth, and cheap and twice the price.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 28, 2013)

overground said:


> Bear is using the AMNPS for smoke. Are you? If not, that is the difference.


No, while the AMNPS is interesting, I don't see how that could make a difference but I'm willing to learn.  I've read as much about people having trouble keeping them lit in MES' without making mods as I have about how good they are.  Smoke is smoke is smoke, me thinks.  Maybe for my next butt, I will forgo smoke altogether and see what happens.  :)  

Seriously, I'd love to know how it would make a difference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> No, while the AMNPS is interesting, I don't see how that could make a difference but I'm willing to learn.  I've read as much about people having trouble keeping them lit in MES' without making mods as I have about how good they are.  *Smoke is smoke is smoke, me thinks.*  Maybe for my next butt, I will forgo smoke altogether and see what happens.  :)
> 
> *Seriously, I'd love to know how it would make a difference.*


Not all smoke is the same. Smoke from the AMNPS is less harsh.

If it's all the same, why can you get a smoke ring from wood chips & chunks, but not from an AMNPS in an electric smoker?

"Overground" could have a valid point.

Bear


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I flat don't know!  I wasn't aware that one gave a smoke ring and the other didn't.  Pellets don't but wood does............ Beats the s$%^ out of me!  Pellets burn themselves while wood/chips are forced to burn by the element.  Don't know.


----------



## csparker (Jun 28, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> Well, I flat don't know!  I wasn't aware that one gave a smoke ring and the other didn't.  Pellets don't but wood does............ Beats the s$%^ out of me!  Pellets burn themselves while wood/chips are forced to burn by the element.  Don't know.


I remembered reading about this a while ago. I found it fascinating, but haven't done any experimenting.  Anyway, hope this helps: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/69196/discussion-how-to-produce-smoke-ring-in-electric-smokers

CP


----------



## bgolden49 (Jun 28, 2013)

Farah Fawcett .....she shaved Broadway Joe Namath with Noxema shave cream


----------



## daveomak (Jun 28, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> overground said:
> 
> 
> > Bear is using the AMNPS for smoke. Are you? If not, that is the difference.
> ...


If you dry the pellets, and slide the chip loader out about 2" and pull the chip pan out about 1-2", the pellets will smoke nicely sitting on the wires to the left of the chip pan....    Drying the pellets is the key to the whole shabang...  250 for a couple hours in the oven..... couple hours in the MES during the preheat at 275....   1-2 minutes in the microwave...( don't walk away, they could ingite)... ..  

Dave


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 28, 2013)

I bought a gen 2, mes 40 a few weeks back. During seasoning the chips ignited multiple times. It was a nightmare. I heard they have recalled the chip tray due to this, but I haven't been able to call yet due to work hours. People told me chunks wouldn't ignite, so i tried them on a few different smokes (ribs, chicken) and sure as sh*t they didn't ignite but a few minutes after I put new chips in I'd get that white sh*t smoke! It sucked!  I'd have to open up the door and let it all out. Pain in the ass. 

Anyhow I bought an amazn pellet smoker to avoid this nightmare and not have to add chips every hour or so. I haven't used this yet, was planning to tomorrow actually at a family function. Now I've heard about the chip tray being pulled out so far, and the loader being pulled out so far, and putting the amazn to the left of the heating element, under the water tray (no water of course). Now I'm reading to dry out the pellets by literally cooking them in oven, or microwave??? While I haven't tired it yet, it's seeming like a giant pain in the ass. I hope it's not as bad as I've been reading. I've read so much about issues with it I'm afraid to even try it tomorrow in front of my family. I seasoned it today on my grill. Still gonna try it tomorrow in my gen 2, mes 40. Any final suggestions from you pros? I'd appreciate any tips. Thanks! 

Btw doing ribs, and a 6 pound pork shoulder. 

Thanks again!


----------



## travisb (Jun 29, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I bought a gen 2, mes 40 a few weeks back. During seasoning the chips ignited multiple times. It was a nightmare. I heard they have recalled the chip tray due to this, but I haven't been able to call yet due to work hours. People told me chunks wouldn't ignite, so i tried them on a few different smokes (ribs, chicken) and sure as sh*t they didn't ignite but a few minutes after I put new chips in I'd get that white sh*t smoke! It sucked! I'd have to open up the door and let it all out. Pain in the ass.
> 
> Anyhow I bought an amazn pellet smoker to avoid this nightmare and not have to add chips every hour or so. I haven't used this yet, was planning to tomorrow actually at a family function. Now I've heard about the chip tray being pulled out so far, and the loader being pulled out so far, and putting the amazn to the left of the heating element, under the water tray (no water of course). Now I'm reading to dry out the pellets by literally cooking them in oven, or microwave??? While I haven't tired it yet, it's seeming like a giant pain in the ass. I hope it's not as bad as I've been reading. I've read so much about issues with it I'm afraid to even try it tomorrow in front of my family. I seasoned it today on my grill. Still gonna try it tomorrow in my gen 2, mes 40. Any final suggestions from you pros? I'd appreciate any tips. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Here are some suggestions I recently received, which I will be trying tomorrow:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141522/another-amnps-mes-question/20#post_1007522


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 29, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> While I can appreciate your aversion to putting chemicals into your smoker, here are a few things to consider.
> 
> Do you (or your SO) ever clean the oven in the kitchen? What about the pots and pans? The dishes and silverware? I daresay you use a good many rather potent products in that environment to achieve cleanliness and the absence of disease; so I don't understand a different rule for the MES.
> 
> ...


No abrasives at all. And no chemicals. That's why I like it. Pots & Pans get mild Dawn and no, I don't use harsh chemicals in my oven either and it's clean. I'm just saying that this is what works for me. Not that it's the only way anyone should clean the window on their MES.


----------



## smokxstr (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree the eraser is great on windows, i seem to try many things on vehicle inside windows leaving residue and was also told of the eraser under the sink cabinet, after several other attempts i used it secretly,  speaking quietly here with a more than a few mumbles it works. And i have bought 2 gallons of simple green in the last 6 months does pretty well on auto paint i believe it cuts old wax pretty good easy to concentrate just mix and pour it in my purple spray bottle.

Great tip


----------



## jimtn (Jun 29, 2013)

I read your suggestion yesterday about using the magic eraser on the door glass of the MES. Went to HomeDepot and bought the ones listed for grills, etc. Got back home and tried it out. Worked like a charm. Thanks for the tip.Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2013)

travisb said:


> Here are some suggestions I recently received, which I will be trying tomorrow:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141522/another-amnps-mes-question/20#post_1007522


Hillbilly,

What Todd said in the link above should work in your Gen 2 MES 40----Give it a try.

The things Dave said above are for the older MES 40. However I have the older MES 40, and mine works fine without removing the chip dumper or chip drawer. I also have never heated my pellets in any way before using them. All I do is put the pellets in air tight plastic jugs as soon as I get them from Todd.

Bear


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 29, 2013)

jimtn said:


> I read your suggestion yesterday about using the magic eraser on the door glass of the MES. Went to HomeDepot and bought the ones listed for grills, etc. Got back home and tried it out. Worked like a charm. Thanks for the tip.Jim


Didn't know they made one specifically for grills. I'll have to check that out. Glad it worked good for you, Jim. BTW, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF. Seeing this is your first post, please take a moment to swing by Roll Call so we can give you a proper SMF welcome.

Steve


----------



## domapoi (Jun 29, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> Well, I flat don't know!  I wasn't aware that one gave a smoke ring and the other didn't.  Pellets don't but wood does............ Beats the s$%^ out of me!  Pellets burn themselves while wood/chips are forced to burn by the element.  Don't know.


That part marked in red above is only a partial truth. You have to "force" the pellets to burn with a torch and then they will continue to smolder by themselves, they just don't burn buy themselves. And for that matter, my chips. once they are smoldering good, continue to smolder by themselves. I know this because if I put in chips shortly before my meat is done then turn off the smoker and remove the meat, my smoker still will smoke for some time without any heat what so ever from the turned off heating element. Just like when I use chunks on my Weber BBQ. I start the chunks over the center burner and then turn off the center burner when I put the roast on in the center for indirect cooking. Those chunks will smolder for couple of hours or more.


----------



## beernuts (Jul 1, 2013)

TromaRon said:


> Rubbing alcohol and a few paper towels cleans it right up.  Works best right after the smoke, while the smoker's still warm.


That's the same method I use and it cleans up like new.  However I'm always willing to try something new so the Mr.Clean sponges are next on the list.Stay smokey my friend....


----------



## ricwit (Jul 1, 2013)

I scrape the window with a razor, then wipe with warm water...works for me!


----------



## overground (Jul 1, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> No, while the AMNPS is interesting, I don't see how that could make a difference but I'm willing to learn.  I've read as much about people having trouble keeping them lit in MES' without making mods as I have about how good they are.  Smoke is smoke is smoke, me thinks.  Maybe for my next butt, I will forgo smoke altogether and see what happens.  :)
> 
> Seriously, I'd love to know how it would make a difference.


Creosote...or lack thereof.  ;)

Sure, fat content will have an impact too, but I think it's mostly creosote that's mucking up the window.

Creosote is greatly reduced if not nonexistent using the AMNPS.


----------



## blturner64 (Jan 4, 2015)

I spray mine with weber grill cleaner and then wash off with water hose.  Looks just like new.  Best way I have found to clean. Magic Eraser is great if you have not cleaned it in a while. Wear gloves.


----------



## bmaddox (Jan 5, 2015)

This is a great idea. I have only used my MES a few times and I was worried about using chemicals inside it. I have used a less harsh citrus based cleaner that worked after letting it soak for a while. I also found that using a wet rag while it is still hot will get a good portion of the gunk off. As for having the window, I love being able to see what is going on. I ran mine for 13 hours yesterday, gave it a 15 second wipe down with a wet rag half way through, and could still see through the window at the end.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 5, 2015)

Brain is a bit fuzzy today so if this has already been mentioned I do apologize. We use a pellet stove to heat our place. Window gets sooted up pretty badly between weekly cleaning. I vacuum the loose sooty stuff off and then use the ash from the pellets. I used to spend sometime on a hearth site and was told by a service tech this is what they do, just dampen a paper towel slightly and dip it into the pellet ash....works like a charm...


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 5, 2015)

TromaRon said:


> Rubbing alcohol and a few paper towels cleans it right up.  Works best right after the smoke, while the smoker's still warm.


There is a rubbing alcohol that is 90% alcohol. Pour that on an old newspaper and rub it on.  Works like a miracle! And it is cheap!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 5, 2015)

Twenty or so years ago, I bought my first gas grill and it had a window. After a few cooks, you could see nothing through it.  I used a razor blade scraper to peel/scrape off the majority of the caked on smoke and grease.


----------



## garymaxx (Jan 5, 2015)

I love my window. I smoked ribs yesterday for about five hours and still i could read my oven thermometer clearly. It takes about 10 minuets to clean with a razor blade scraper then I spray a little greased lightning on a paper towel and wipe away residue. Good as new


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2015)

I am thinking that is the key, clean after every smoke so you don't get a build up 

gary


----------



## alwaysbesmokin (Jan 5, 2015)

MR CLEAN MAGIC ERASER.  Been using it for several years now and it cleans better than any other product I have tried for my smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2015)

gary s said:


> I am thinking that is the key, clean after every smoke so you don't get a build up
> 
> gary


Yup I learned that from all of my Wood Stoves door glass.

If you let the door cool, and then fire it up again without cleaning it, the discoloration becomes baked on. Then it's a real mess cleaning it.

However if you clean it before you fire it up again, it's real easy.

Bear


----------



## red dog (Jan 5, 2015)

tjnamtiw said:


> Bear, you must have a VERY SPECIAL edition of the window MES because mine is completely covered with condensation/gook (not the VC kind)/black crud after every smoke.  I'm using it a lot for pulled pork, chicken, and brisket and it ALWAYS is blacked out after 7 hours except for the chicken, which only takes about 1 1/2 hours.  I keep the vent wide open, never open the door, and don't use any water in the pan.  Mine is the new model with the controls at the front.
> 
> I rue the day I spent the extra money for the window, which is a great gimmick but totally useless IMHO.  I, as of now, refuse to clean the darn window 2 or 3 times a week.  Maybe a tear off, like in NASCAR???
> 
> ...


I have the Gen 1 and love having the window. I have done lots of smokes including longer ones and don't have any problem seeing through the window. I clean with simple green and paper towels about every third smoke.


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2015)

Like I said I am an RF guy, no glass no inside to wipe down, But I do clean mine after every smoke, big controversy with stick burners

Gary


----------



## sgwilliams (Jan 7, 2015)

I just got my MES 40" Gen II. I like it so far. Cooked a large rack of pork ribs that soaked in brine for a few days. Turned out awesome. Then a Whole chicken, which I changed the brine and it wasn't very good..needed more salt. During both smokes I used a mixture of Apple chips and Hickory chips as directed in the manual that come with the device. During both smokes the glass was covered with condensation and I only added water in the pan for the chicken. The meat was somewhat visible when the smoke cleared out a bit but the visibility was still iffy. It might have something to do with the 10 degree weather we have had too. I smoked them both outside in the snowy weather and it held temp just fine. The meat probe rocks!

For cleaning I used a non-abrasive scrub pad with dawn dish soap and warm water and it come clean. Then I did a final clean with windex and some paper towels, looked like new after both smokes. I'm going to try the magic eraser tho sounds like a good idea.

I've been a member here for a bit but haven't been involved much with the forums. I'm sure I'll annoy many of you know that I have my smoker. I have read a lot of the threads so far and this place is a wealth of information.


----------



## rumrunner424 (Jun 25, 2015)

I have been on these threads before trying to figure out how to keep my MES 40 window clean.  I have  tried the soap water, my own orange vinegar recipe, blades, windex and so on, they all do alright.

I use mesquite wood most of the time, cause my wife loves it. It also seems mesquite deposits the most too. I didn't clean the window the last 3 times and found it hard to see anything inside. So I decided to clean the window today. Cranked up the heat to 275, filled the water bowl and let it run for about 90 minutes, and then went it to check. Didn't see a whole lot of moisture  on the window, probably 'cause my vent was open all the way and the glass felt very dry and sticky to touch. I decided to wet the window a bit and hopefully help it to soak up moisture. Took one of those non-scratch scotch-brite pads and a bowl of water and as i tried to wet the glass  I found everything was coming off easily. In less than 3 minutes my glass was spotless. Did a second round, and wiped with some paper towel. My glass is like new.

 No more chemicals or blades. From now on, it will be just water and scotch-brite. I have a good lot of smoking to do between now and 4th. I will take before and after pictures next time.


----------



## mummel (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm really glad I have the Cabelas model and dont have to bother with the window.  I know some guys swear by the window and each to his own, but for me, it so simple.  Pull tray, pull water pan, pull AMPS, and shut the door.  Thats it.


----------



## dr k (Jun 25, 2015)

rumrunner424 said:


> I have been on these threads before trying to figure out how to keep my MES 40 window clean.  I have  tried the soap water, my own orange vinegar recipe, blades, windex and so on, they all do alright.
> 
> I use mesquite wood most of the time, cause my wife loves it. It also seems mesquite deposits the most too. I didn't clean the window the last 3 times and found it hard to see anything inside. So I decided to clean the window today. Cranked up the heat to 275, filled the water bowl and let it run for about 90 minutes, and then went it to check. Didn't see a whole lot of moisture  on the window, probably 'cause my vent was open all the way and the glass felt very dry and sticky to touch. I decided to wet the window a bit and hopefully help it to soak up moisture. Took one of those non-scratch scotch-brite pads and a bowl of water and as i tried to wet the glass  I found everything was coming off easily. In less than 3 minutes my glass was spotless. Did a second round, and wiped with some paper towel. My glass is like new.
> 
> No more chemicals or blades. From now on, it will be just water and scotch-brite. I have a good lot of smoking to do between now and 4th. I will take before and after pictures next time.


That's how I clean the microwave.  Put a wet paper towel on a plate.  Microwave for five minutes.  Let it sit for ten minutes and everything wipes out.

-Kurt


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 25, 2015)

rumrunner424 said:


> I have been on these threads before trying to figure out how to keep my MES 40 window clean.  I have  tried the soap water, my own orange vinegar recipe, blades, windex and so on, they all do alright.
> 
> I use mesquite wood most of the time, cause my wife loves it. It also seems mesquite deposits the most too. I didn't clean the window the last 3 times and found it hard to see anything inside. So I decided to clean the window today. Cranked up the heat to 275, filled the water bowl and let it run for about 90 minutes, and then went it to check. Didn't see a whole lot of moisture  on the window, probably 'cause my vent was open all the way and the glass felt very dry and sticky to touch. I decided to wet the window a bit and hopefully help it to soak up moisture. Took one of those non-scratch scotch-brite pads and a bowl of water and as i tried to wet the glass  I found everything was coming off easily. In less than 3 minutes my glass was spotless. Did a second round, and wiped with some paper towel. My glass is like new.
> 
> No more chemicals or blades. From now on, it will be just water and scotch-brite. I have a good lot of smoking to do between now and 4th. I will take before and after pictures next time.


I've used a Gray scotchbrite Pad on the window for over the 2 years that I have had a MES. When done smoking I wipe glass immediately with just a plain paper towel. As soon as it cools a bit. I spray Simple Green on the window and spray water immediately behind it. Then use the Gray Scotchbrite pad to loosen the stain and wipe off with paper towel. then spray with water and wipe off two times and done. Whole process takes 3-4 minutes at most.

The first time I used my new BT, I used Todds pellets and 5 x 8 tray instead of wood chips and needed no Simple Green nor Scotchbrite Pad. Just water only using the process I outlined above.

Smoking ribs right now as I type this with Todd's "Pit Master Mix" in his 5 x 8 tray. Also smoking four 1 1/2 lb each Hormel Pork Loins. I will see how easy the glass cleans this time. If it still cleans easy, then the wood chips I used to use made the glass way-way worse in getting stained as well as harder to clean.

PS: My new BT temp is still cycling perfect as it did previously when seasoning and trying it the first time......just like a car going down the Interstate highway on cruise control. Largest temp variation is 3-4 degrees max over and under the set point.


----------



## craigdchang (Jun 26, 2015)

I have used just a regular scotch brite sponge and water. The key is to wipe it down while the smoker is still warm. In fact I wipe it down as soon as I take the meat out. You may have to wipe it down several times.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Jun 26, 2015)

When ever my MES window gets crude up I just go to Sam's club and buy another MES 40.....that's the easy way out!!!

(run silent....but run deep)

Pete


----------



## mummel (Jun 26, 2015)

Just get one without a window and spend your pennies on MEAT.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 26, 2015)

mummel said:


> Just get one without a window and spend your pennies on MEAT.


lol ... I can't do that as I like being able to see what is taking place thru my window.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> lol ... I can't do that as I like being able to see what is taking place thru my window.


That makes a lot more than the 2 of us!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## butt rub (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't and never use something that has chemicals, magic eraser does have chemicals.

There are some things that you can let go till you get a chance to do, the window is not one of them.

As soon as you are done smoking turn off system, open door let cool a few minutes then take clear water and clean.

I have done this since I have been smoking and the glass is clear.


----------



## the sandman (Jun 28, 2015)

I use those majic erasers to clean the whole inside. Work great.


----------



## mcan56 (Jun 29, 2015)

This is how Magic Erasers work. It's not chemical, it's essentially a web of really strong melamine foam fibers that rolls up dirt like a rubber eraser. 

http://home.howstuffworks.com/magic-eraser.htm

I think that sounds like a great plan. I forgot to foil the cover over my chip tray, so hopefully this works there too :/


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2015)

Probably most of you already know this, plus it might be in one of the previous 60 posts on this thread, but a few smokes ago I forgot to clean my Window before I preheated, and it got pretty bad with two smokes worth of stain. I got out the old Yellow "Widget" razor blade scrapper, and in no time it was all but a little touchup clean.

Worked so good I picked up a wider & better razor scraper at Lowes.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 29, 2015)

The Sandman said:


> I use those majic erasers to clean the whole inside. Work great.


I've never heard of them. Where do you buy them?


----------



## chef k-dude (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll have to give this a shot. I gave up cleaning the glass on mine after the first smoke. I couldn't see worth a darn within a couple hours of my first smoke, even with a powerful flashlight. As far as I have been concerned buying the unit with the window was a waste of money...as is buying the stainless steel exterior. I store my unit in the garage next to my grill, so the stainless is really unnecessary...and I'm a stainless steel fabricator! My outdoor cooking stuff stays under roof and between walls while not in use, I learned that with gas grills years ago...and yes I have a gas grill and I love it, I started smoking in it with a custom chips box rig, then just started using whole split chunks of apple wood right on my custom support frame for the chips box. That gas grill has it's place for some cooking. The Masterbuilt only goes to 275...that drops out of usefulness for a lot of stuff. Damned shame now because I'm in the market for an outdoor oven.

I'll give it a shot using the magic eraser and maybe my razor scraper first, then the eraser to tidy up. But if it's anything like my first run it wont matter. I dont know if I'm doing something different, or using more smoke than others, but that has been my experience.

I have used the magic erasers for years now. You can get generic versions a lot cheaper these days too. I always keep one in my work truck because they are the ticket for removing hand prints and stuff like that from a customers wall after installing something.

These things are like post-it notes, the product was originally just a type of polymer foam created for other purposes like packaging, seat cushions, something like that. One day somebody scrubbed it on something and voilá an invention was born. Post-it notes started as a bad batch of adhesive!

Smoke on


----------



## johnnyrod (Jun 30, 2015)

I've also used a razor blade to scrape. As long as you're careful it worked great, then some clorox wipes to clean the remainder.


----------



## chef k-dude (Jun 30, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I've never heard of them. Where do you buy them?


Man, where CANT you get them?

Wallyworld

Nearly any chain supermarket

Bed Bath Beyond

I'd betcha the home improvement/hardware stores even sell them in the cleaning aisle.

They are pretty ubiquitous these days.


----------

